# engine will not start on my lx288



## tractorbroken68 (Apr 7, 2013)

i have tried very i can think of and engine spins and will not crank only if i use starter fluid . help help .. i need my mower and this lady has replaced and bypassed very safety switch that i know of ..  i have put to much into this ,time and parts . starter ,wiring harness, starter solenoid fuel solenoid , fuel pump,voltege reg, fuel lines , fuel filter, key switch and boards , carb kits and cleaned, new battery , pto, cleaned fly wheel , and coils , what im I missing and why wont the darn thing start????? I'm very stumped.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Check the timing, sounds as if it may have jumped timing.


----------



## tractorbroken68 (Apr 7, 2013)

sure will.. i hope that this works.thank you so much


----------



## tractorbroken68 (Apr 7, 2013)

Rusty said:


> Check the timing, sounds as if it may have jumped timing.


That was not it  thank you ... ok now what???


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, you say it will start if you use starter fluid, so we know it has spark, when you crank the motor are you smelling gas? Have you pulled the plugs after cranking to see if they are wet? Have you checked the gap on your plugs? To me, if its getting spark and the timing is right, it has to be in the fuel system.try cranking with full choke and full throttle, if it doesnt crank after three or four tries pull plug and see if its wet, it should be soaked and you should smell gas. Post back let us know we'll go from there


----------

